
From getting hacked to getting VC funding – a startup story - eslamsalem
https://medium.com/@eslamsalem/from-getting-hacked-to-getting-vc-funding-a-startup-story-3878268f6e2f
======
eslamsalem
This is the story of young security startup from Egypt, Trying to make its way
into the security SaaS world. Enjoy reading and I'm here to answer any
questions.

